# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  BOSS OS: Government of India to roll

## ravi chacha

*BOSS OS: Government of India to roll Bharat Operating System Solutions to replace Microsoft Windows*

----------


## ravi chacha

...............

----------


## ravi chacha

भारत का अपना ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम BOSS
भारत का अपना ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम BOSS आ चूका है....

माइक्रोसॉफ्ट विंडोज को टाटा करने का समय आ गया है भारत वासियो...
धन्य है CDAC

----------


## ravi chacha

एक लंबे इंतजार के बाद पिछले सप्ताह भारत सरकार ने स्वदेशी ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम बॉस (BOSS-Bhartiya Operating System Solutions) लॉन्च कर ही दिया। इसका मुख्य उद्देश्य भारत में (विशेषकर सरकारी कार्यालयों में) माइक्रोसॉफ़्ट विंडोज़ जैसे विदेशी ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम से निर्भरता को समाप्त करना है। बॉस सभी के लिए निःशुल्क रूप से उपलब्ध है।

----------


## ravi chacha

वैसे यह बॉस का प्रथम पदार्पण नहीं है। इसे सबसे पहले जनवरी 2007 में प्रस्तुत किया गया था लेकिन सभी वातावरणों में न चल पाने, लचर यूज़र–इंटरफ़ेस और तकनीक में लगातार होते बदलावों से खुद को अपडेट न रख पाने के कारण यह चल न पाया। इसका पिछला संस्करण 2013 में प्रस्तुत किया गया था जिसे बॉस 5 के नाम से जाना जाता है।

यदि इसके विकासकर्ताओं की मानें तो इसी नाकामी से सबक लेते हुए ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम के इस नए संस्करण बॉस 6 में कई सुधार किए गए हैं और इसे एक पूरी तरह नया रूप दिया गया है। एक बड़ी टीम लंबे समय से इसे तैयार करने में जुटी हुई थी जिसने इसमें वे सभी उन्नत सुविधाएँ और सुरक्षा विकल्प शामिल किए जो बाज़ार में उपलब्ध किसी भी अन्य ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम में उपलब्ध हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

बॉस ओपन सोर्स प्रौद्योगिकी लिनक्स पर आधारित है जिसका ससबे बड़ा लाभ यह है कि इसे खरीदने की आवश्यकता नहीं है। यह भारत की प्रमुख 18 भाषाओं में निःशुल्क रूप से उपलब्ध है। इसका विकास सीडैक, गुजरात तकनीक विश्वविद्यालय, डीआरडीओ तथा कुछ निजी कंपनियों ने मिलकर किया है। यह भी हो सकता है कि आने वाले कुछ समय में आपको देश में बिकने वाले कंप्यूटरों पर यह पहले से इंस्टॉल किया हुआ मिले।

सुविधाएँ : यदि इसमें मौजूद सुविधाओं की बात करें तो किसी भी भारतीय कंप्यूटर उपयोगकर्ता की दृष्टि से इसका प्रमुख आकर्षण है इसका निःशुल्क तथा 18 भारतीय भाषाओं में उपलब्ध होना। यह सुविधा इसे वास्तव में भारत के आम आदमी का ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम बनाती है। हमारी अपनी भाषा में मुफ़्त उपलब्ध है तो और क्या चाहिए!

----------


## ravi chacha

बॉस ओपन सोर्स प्रौद्योगिकी लिनक्स पर आधारित है जिसका ससबे बड़ा लाभ यह है कि इसे खरीदने की आवश्यकता नहीं है। यह भारत की प्रमुख 18 भाषाओं में निःशुल्क रूप से उपलब्ध है। इसका विकास सीडैक, गुजरात तकनीक विश्वविद्यालय, डीआरडीओ तथा कुछ निजी कंपनियों ने मिलकर किया है। यह भी हो सकता है कि आने वाले कुछ समय में आपको देश में बिकने वाले कंप्यूटरों पर यह पहले से इंस्टॉल किया हुआ मिले।

सुविधाएँ : यदि इसमें मौजूद सुविधाओं की बात करें तो किसी भी भारतीय कंप्यूटर उपयोगकर्ता की दृष्टि से इसका प्रमुख आकर्षण है इसका निःशुल्क तथा 18 भारतीय भाषाओं में उपलब्ध होना। यह सुविधा इसे वास्तव में भारत के आम आदमी का ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम बनाती है। हमारी अपनी भाषा में मुफ़्त उपलब्ध है तो और क्या चाहिए!

----------


## ravi chacha

तकनीकी विवरण देखें तो इसमें 3.14 GNOME तथा डेस्कटॉप वातावरण 3.4 है। इसमें कर्नेल 3.16 को शामिल किया गया है तथा यह 32 बिट और 64 बिट दोनों प्रकार के कंप्यूटरों के लिए उपलब्ध है। इसकी सुविधाओं और उपयोग की आसानी को माइक्रोसॉफ़्ट विंडोज़ को ध्यान में रखकर बनाया गया है तथा उसकी तुलना में इसकी मूलभूत सुविधाएँ कहीं भी कम नहीं हैं। इसका यूज़र इंटरफ़ेस भी पहले की तुलना में बहुत बेहतर किया गया है।

अत्यंत सुरक्षित : सरकारी सॉफ़्टवेयर में सुरक्षा हमेशा से ही एक गंभीर मुद्दा रहा है। इसी को ध्यान में रखते हुए बॉस 6 में इस बात पर विशेष ध्यान दिया गया है। भारत सरकार के कंप्यूटर अमेरिका, चीन, पाकिस्तान की खुफिया एजेंसियों तथा अन्य हैकरों के निशाने पर हमेशा से ही रहे हैं, इसलिए यह और भी आवश्यक हो जाता है। माइक्रोसॉफ़्ट विंडोज़ की सुरक्षा खामियाँ पहले भी चिंता का विषय रही हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

बॉस 6 को तैयार करने के बाद तीन माह तक इसका गहन परीक्षण किया गया। इस दौरान भारतीय सेना सहित अन्य विभागों की खुफिया एजेंसियों को इसपर हमला करने को कहा गया तथा कोई भी इसकी सुरक्षा को भेद नहीं पाया। इसमें सुरक्षित प्रोटोकॉल का उपयोग किया गया है जो इसकी सुरक्षा को अतिउन्नत बनाते हैं। इसे लिनक्स फ़ाउंडेशन का प्रमाणन भी प्राप्त है।

सुविधाओं की दृष्टि से तो बॉस 6 अत्यंत आकर्षक लगता है लेकिन वास्तविक उपयोगकर्ताओं के समक्ष यह कितना चल पाएगा, यह तो समय ही बताएगा। साथ ही इसकी सफलता इस बात पर भी निर्भर करेगी कि इसके निर्माता इसे कितनी जल्दी–जल्दी अपडेट कर पाते हैं तथा उपयोगकर्ताओं के लिए सहायता पाना कितना आसान है

----------


## ravi chacha

*बॉस 6 को http://www.bosslinux.in/ से डाउनलोड किया जा सकता है।*

----------


## anita

ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी

----------


## ravi chacha

.............

----------


## ravi chacha

.....................

----------


## ravi chacha

..........

----------


## ravi chacha

...............

----------


## sujeetcs

mera laptop m win 7 hai or m BOSS install kar raha hu magar ho nahe raha hai plz help kara

----------


## mravay

मस्त जानकारी है बॉस

----------


## pradeep89

दोस्त हम बॉस ६ प्राप्त कहाँ से कर सकते हैं और इसकी सिस्टम रिक्वायरमैन्ट क्या हैं!

----------


## King ArTHuR

https://www.bosslinux.in/downloads

----------


## pkpasi

ये डाउनलोड क्यो नही हो रहा है

----------

